# PCGH: Harte-Zeiten-Abo mit Rabatt - Kombi-Abo mit Werbefreiheit, 10-Euro-Amazon-Gutschein



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH: Harte-Zeiten-Abo mit Rabatt - Kombi-Abo mit Werbefreiheit, 10-Euro-Amazon-Gutschein*

						In Zeiten von Home Office und Daheimbleiben-Aufrufe wäre es doch perfekt, die PCGH auf allen Kanälen lesen zu können. Genau deshalb gibt es ab sofort und nur für kurze Zeit das Harte-Zeiten-Abo für DVD und Magazin - mit einem Amazon-Gutschein bis 28.02. als Bonus obendrauf.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH: Harte-Zeiten-Abo mit Rabatt - Kombi-Abo mit Werbefreiheit, 10-Euro-Amazon-Gutschein*


----------



## mannefix (1. Februar 2021)

Tja, harte Zeiten. Noch nie war die Werbung so aufdringlich wie jetzt. Wobei ich finde, dass PCGH viel Geld verdienen soll.
Nur die Methode ist nicht so nett. Spendentrommel rüren und dann trotzdem die Werbung erhöhen.


----------



## Norisk699 (1. Februar 2021)

mannefix schrieb:


> Tja, harte Zeiten. Noch nie war die Werbung so aufdringlich wie jetzt. Wobei ich finde, dass PCGH viel Geld verdienen soll.
> Nur die Methode ist nicht so nett. Spendentrommel rüren und dann trotzdem die Werbung erhöhen.



Welche Werbung? Als Abonnent hat man auf der Homepage doch gar keine Werbung? 

Und die Werbung in den Heften (bzw. epaper) ist doch auch ganz ok. 
Das war "damals in der guten alten Zeit" in den 2000ern (da du seit 2008 hier registriert bist denke ich kennst du die "gute alte Zeit" auch noch) gefühlt noch erheblich mehr.

Und dass PCGH auf ihrer eigenen Homepage Werbung fürs Abo macht... logisch oder...?


----------



## Krabonq (1. Februar 2021)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Das sind 6,00 Euro pro Ausgabe (anstatt 6,99 Euro am Kiosk) bzw. 4,66 Euro pro Ausgabe (anstatt 5,50 Euro). Dazu kommt ein 10-Euro-Amazon-Gutschein.



Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich das rechnet, aber ich denke, dass eine langfristige Bindung wohl wichtiger ist, als kurzzeitig etwas mehr zu verdienen.

Und nein, ich verlange natürlich kein Vorrechnen, ist nur mein erster Gedanke gewesen.


----------



## atarivcs (1. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mir das Heft jetzt endlich im Abo geholt


----------



## purzelpaule (1. Februar 2021)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich das rechnet, aber ich denke, dass eine langfristige Bindung wohl wichtiger ist, als kurzzeitig etwas mehr zu verdienen.
> 
> Und nein, ich verlange natürlich kein Vorrechnen, ist nur mein erster Gedanke gewesen.


Klar rechnet es sich. Die Kosten der Herstellung des Heftes sind (ausgenommen Druck) ja stets gleich hoch, egal wie viele Hefte abgesetzt werden. Da lohnt es sich schon, über einen längeren Zeitraum, stetige Einnahmen zu haben und vor allem planbare Einnahmen zu haben. Lieber 12mal 5 Euro als ein paar Mal 6 Euro.

Ich selbst habe nunmehr auch ein Abo. Für mich gut, da ich sonst eh regelmäßig kaufe und so etwas spare (plus Prämie) und für PCGH gut, da sich die stetigen Einnahmen haben und so planen können. Für beide Seiten eine WIN-WIN-Situation.


----------



## scorplord (1. Februar 2021)

Sollte nicht wegen Corona auch mal was kommen wegen Printbestandskunden, dass die auch ein Lesevorrats Abo oder sowas haben können? Die Verlinkung dahin wurde entfernt nachdem es mal hieß im Sommer käme da was


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Februar 2021)

scorplord schrieb:


> Sollte nicht wegen Corona auch mal was kommen wegen Printbestandskunden, dass die auch ein Lesevorrats Abo oder sowas haben können? Die Verlinkung dahin wurde entfernt nachdem es mal hieß im Sommer käme da was



Jein - ich hatte mehrfach im Thread darauf hingewiesen, dass man sich doch beim Service diesbezüglich melden soll. Aber eine Automatik gab es nicht und das war letztes Jahr.


----------



## Palmdale (1. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Jein - ich hatte mehrfach im Thread darauf hingewiesen, dass man sich doch beim Service diesbezüglich melden soll. Aber eine Automatik gab es nicht und das war letztes Jahr.


Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich nochmals nach dem Zugang zu den PLUS Artikeln für Abonnenten nachhaken: 

Angekündigt hier, man bekäme im Laufe des Aprils 2020 die Info, wie man dieses freischaltet. Dann mal von mir im August 2020 und im Oktober 2020 nachgehakt , jeweils ohne konkrete Antwort.

Fand diese Info also schon statt? Wo und wie genau? Kontakt zum Service? Noch offen?   
(ja ich weiß, ich könnt die Ausgaben rauskramen, aber wozu der Medienbruch, wenn die monetäre Wertschöpfung ja der Artikel selbst is...)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Februar 2021)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich nochmals nach dem Zugang zu den PLUS Artikeln für Abonnenten nachhaken:
> 
> Angekündigt hier, man bekäme im Laufe des Aprils 2020 die Info, wie man dieses freischaltet. Dann mal von mir im August 2020 und im Oktober 2020 nachgehakt , jeweils ohne konkrete Antwort.
> 
> ...



Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich diese Aussage getätigt habe, war auch die Ansage so. Allerdings wurde das dann so doch nicht "genehmigt", weshalb ich in der Folge davon gesprochen habe, dass sich alle Unzufriedenen melden sollen.

Ich will mein Statement auch nicht einfach weg-editieren, das gehört sich nicht. Ich kann mich nur entschuldigen.

Wir bieten für reine Print-User eine sehr kostengünstige Version des Digital-Upgrades. Das sind 6 Euro im Jahr und man hat alles (!) dabei: https://shop.computec.de/de_DE/abo/pc-games-hardware/pcgh-digital-jahresabo-upgrade/1434545.html


----------



## Baby-Groot (2. Februar 2021)

Ich bin jahrelanger stiller Mitleser auf PCGH und habe mich heute dazu entschlossen, bei euch ein Digital-Abo abzuschließen, da ich eure Arbeit richtig gut finde und sehr hoffe, dass es euch noch in einigen Jahren gibt.


----------



## scorplord (2. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich diese Aussage getätigt habe, war auch die Ansage so. Allerdings wurde das dann so doch nicht "genehmigt", weshalb ich in der Folge davon gesprochen habe, dass sich alle Unzufriedenen melden sollen.
> 
> Ich will mein Statement auch nicht einfach weg-editieren, das gehört sich nicht. Ich kann mich nur entschuldigen.
> 
> Wir bieten für reine Print-User eine sehr kostengünstige Version des Digital-Upgrades. Das sind 6 Euro im Jahr und man hat alles (!) dabei: https://shop.computec.de/de_DE/abo/pc-games-hardware/pcgh-digital-jahresabo-upgrade/1434545.html


Ich frage dann mal was anderes da ich euch auch weiterhin treu unterstützen möchte und nichts verpassen möchte aus den Prints.
Allerdings finde ich es sehr unangenehm am Handy in den PDFs zu stöbern und daher endlich zur Frage: Sieht es aktuell schon so aus (habe aktuell keinen Überblick) oder ist zumindest geplant dass alle Print Artikel dann auch als PCGH+ Artikel verfügbar sein werden?

Gerne stelle ich die Frage auch anderswo falls hier unerwünscht, aber im Kontext ergibt die sich gerade für mich.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Februar 2021)

scorplord schrieb:


> Ich frage dann mal was anderes da ich euch auch weiterhin treu unterstützen möchte und nichts verpassen möchte aus den Prints.
> Allerdings finde ich es sehr unangenehm am Handy in den PDFs zu stöbern und daher endlich zur Frage: Sieht es aktuell schon so aus (habe aktuell keinen Überblick) oder ist zumindest geplant dass alle Print Artikel dann auch als PCGH+ Artikel verfügbar sein werden?
> 
> Gerne stelle ich die Frage auch anderswo falls hier unerwünscht, aber im Kontext ergibt die sich gerade für mich.
> Danke im vorraus



Im Grunde sind jetzt schon alle Print-Artikel als Plus verfügbar. Ausnahmen sind bisher Einkaufsführer, Startseiten und ein paar Serviceseiten drum herum.


----------



## Palmdale (2. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich diese Aussage getätigt habe, war auch die Ansage so. Allerdings wurde das dann so doch nicht "genehmigt", weshalb ich in der Folge davon gesprochen habe, dass sich alle Unzufriedenen melden sollen.
> 
> Ich will mein Statement auch nicht einfach weg-editieren, das gehört sich nicht. Ich kann mich nur entschuldigen.
> 
> Wir bieten für reine Print-User eine sehr kostengünstige Version des Digital-Upgrades. Das sind 6 Euro im Jahr und man hat alles (!) dabei: https://shop.computec.de/de_DE/abo/pc-games-hardware/pcgh-digital-jahresabo-upgrade/1434545.html


Ah okay, danke für die Klarheit. Ne alles gut und Dinge können sich ändern, ich war nur immer in Wartestellung wann wie wo .

Da stellt sich dann jedoch die nächste Frage: ich hab die Print-DVD im Abo und gleichzeitig das PCGH Werbefrei Abo. Wenn ichs richtig les müsst ich also nur letzters kündigen und aufs PCGH Digital Jahresabo wechseln, da ja da auch Werbefreiheit drin is? 

Mach ich schätz ich mal am besten mit Kontakt zum Service mit Bitte im Switch?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2021)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Ah okay, danke für die Klarheit. Ne alles gut und Dinge können sich ändern, ich war nur immer in Wartestellung wann wie wo .
> 
> Da stellt sich dann jedoch die nächste Frage: ich hab die Print-DVD im Abo und gleichzeitig das PCGH Werbefrei Abo. Wenn ichs richtig les müsst ich also nur letzters kündigen und aufs PCGH Digital Jahresabo wechseln, da ja da auch Werbefreiheit drin is?
> 
> Mach ich schätz ich mal am besten mit Kontakt zum Service mit Bitte im Switch?



Okay, interessante Kombi. Ja, ich würde vorschlagen, dass Du das dem Service schreibst. Kündigung Werbefrei und Upgrade des Printabos auf Digital ist genau das, was ich vorschlagen würde.


----------



## geist4711 (4. Februar 2021)

die werbung in den letzen tagen ist nicht nur aufdringlich sondern reichlich penetrant!
wenn das so weiter geht, verlasse ich PCGH, es reicht wirlich!
auch nur halbwegs brauchbare artikel sind hinter paywall, 
viel viel junk-beträge, bzw clickbait, 
dazu jetz dieser zwang sich eine webung anzuschauen um einen artikel lesen zu können 

das ist wirklich mehr als ich bereit bin langfristig mit zu machen.
wenn das in den nächsten 1-2 wochen nicht wieder eingestellt wird, bin ich jedenfalls weg, so gut das ich mir das antuhe, sind die artikel auf PCGH schon seit längerem nicht mehr und das mit der zwangs-werbung ist der tropfen der das fass zum überlaufen bringt......


----------



## PatientSody (16. Februar 2021)

Also gaaaaanz ehrlich was erlaubt ihr euch da? Seit 2003 bin ich immer von euch auf den neuesten technischen Stand gebracht worden. Habe jahrelang draufgezahlt weil ich mir nicht auf einmal einen Jahresbeitrag zahlen konnte. Jetzt immer wenn ich interessante und lehrreiche Artikel sehe ist dort die paywall!


Alles (fast alles) was ich über computer weiß, weiß ich durch pcgh, gerade wenn es um subtile Inhalte ging. 

Aber ich muß ehrlich sagen ohne euch (da gibt es nicht viel ausser meine lieben, meine arbeit...) möchte ich nicht sein. Youtube und Co. melden ja auch Sie brauchen dringend verlässliche Einnahmen dies ist zur Zeit nicht gegeben. Und die sind auch aus meiner Sicht nicht annähernd so Systemrelevant. (Das jetzt aus der Pistole spontan ich bespreche das mit meiner Frau und schlafe einmal drüber...)


----------



## Palmdale (17. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Okay, interessante Kombi. Ja, ich würde vorschlagen, dass Du das dem Service schreibst. Kündigung Werbefrei und Upgrade des Printabos auf Digital ist genau das, was ich vorschlagen würde.


Hallo Thilo, 

Mal ganz unvoreingenommen gefragt: Die schnellsten scheinen der Support nicht zu sein, da meine Email vom 11.02.21 an computec@dpv.de bisher unbeantwortet blieb, aber man ja explizit keinen Anruf möchte. 

Die Kontaktaufnahme im Webformular vom 02.02.21 blieb ebenso unbeantwortet... 

Ich mein ich verlange ja keine unmittelbare Bearbeitung, aber in Wochenfrist wäre schon schön gewesen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Februar 2021)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo,
> 
> Mal ganz unvoreingenommen gefragt: Die schnellsten scheinen der Support nicht zu sein, da meine Email vom 11.02.21 an computec@dpv.de bisher unbeantwortet blieb, aber man ja explizit keinen Anruf möchte.
> 
> ...


Hmmh, das ist schade. Was war denn Dein Anliegen?


----------



## Palmdale (17. Februar 2021)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hmmh, das ist schade. Was war denn Dein Anliegen?


Merci für die Rückmeldung, war die Anfrage zum Tausch im laufenden Abo von Beitrag 14 hier im Thread. Möcht euch ja erhalten bleiben mit werbefreiheit, ergänzt mit Plus Zugriff


----------



## Palmdale (17. Februar 2021)

Ich werd nächste Woche mal durch rufen, wenn noch nix kam. Vielleicht klappts ja bis dahin


----------



## leorphee (23. Februar 2021)

Wie lange dauert es bis man die Prämie bekommt?

Tante Edit: ABO Prämie ist gekommen


----------



## Palmdale (27. Februar 2021)

Mal kleines Update by myself nach dem Anruf beim Computec-Support. Man sieht sowohl meine Online-Nachricht vom 02.02. wie auch meine Mail vom 11.02, liegen aber beide noch in der Warteschlange beim zuständigen Digital-Bereich und man könne da nix tun (gut, die Dame selbst kann wirklich nix dazu, aber doof isses scho wenns nächste Woche dann nen Monat Reaktionszeit wird... )

Update 04.03.21
Support hat sich gemeldet, Abo Änderungen erfolgreich kostenneutral auf Plus umgestellt


----------

